
YC Summer 2017 Invites/Rejections - sureshkumarsjv
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the Summer 2017 batch yet?
======
jaymeh13
Just got the glorious rejection email :)
[https://mail.mixmax.com/m/kWxSBXQlxWO9sN6AC](https://mail.mixmax.com/m/kWxSBXQlxWO9sN6AC)

We interviewed in-person for W17 in October and got rejected because we didn't
articulate a good plan for growth. \- we grew 4,000% since October \- launched
huge features for both sides of our marketplace \- received acquisition
interest in < 3 months of being live \- most importantly, made something that
people are loving and using on a daily basis.

It's a bummer for sure but not the end of the world.

To anyone who got an interview, Figure out your biggest weakness and a plan
for how you overcome it. Your interviewers will exploit it.

Here's some notes on our experience going through the interview
[https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/YC-Interview-
Experience-L45KzT...](https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/YC-Interview-
Experience-L45KzTpfufdiYSHmvhsiw)

Good luck all

~~~
sontek
Can you provide any tips on how you reached out to other alum in preparation
(you said you prepared with AlphaFlow and Snapdocs for example).

Also, are you allowed to share any of the questions you had that you found
surprising?

~~~
jaymeh13
Sure. We simply emailed other YC founders asking if they had advice on the
interview process.

The questions are no secret. It's really only 3 questions: 1. what are you
working on. 2. How do you grow. 3. How does this become a billion dollar
company.

Articulating the problem, how it scales and is defensible is key.

Here are a few links we used

\- [http://henrikzillmer.com/dos-and-donts-at-the-y-
combinator-i...](http://henrikzillmer.com/dos-and-donts-at-the-y-combinator-
interview) \- [http://blog.trak.io/ycombinator-our-interview-experience-
aft...](http://blog.trak.io/ycombinator-our-interview-experience-after-
flying-5351-miles-for-10-minutes/) \- [https://medium.com/@octal/maximizing-
your-chances-of-getting...](https://medium.com/@octal/maximizing-your-chances-
of-getting-into-y-combinator-summer-2014-b0a75aa7401f#.ysammbhed) \-
[https://medium.com/startup-lesson-learned/we-just-
interviewe...](https://medium.com/startup-lesson-learned/we-just-interviewed-
at-ycombinator-heres-the-full-transcript-187312cd2cf5#.2o9l3aimh)

~~~
gibbsfree
Thanks for sharing

~~~
jaymeh13
of course! Feel free to reach out if you need any help with prep -
jaymeh13(AT)gmail

------
snowmaker
Hey everyone - I work at YC. I'll keep you updated on the status here.

We're now sending the rest of the response emails. You should get yours by
7PM.

~~~
lzimble
When do the non profits hear?

~~~
AnthonyHooper
My non-profit application was rejected half an hour ago.

~~~
19eightyfour
Don't give up your idea. Keep going! It will be hugely successful.

~~~
AnthonyHooper
Thanks for the vote of confidence.

------
apsec112
I was turned down after an interview last batch. I think I probably won't
apply again. YC's standards now seem so high that, by the time I expect to
meet them, there won't be much point in YC anymore. If I have 2,000 users,
which is pretty tiny, that's $40K a month at $20 per person. If I get 50
signups a week, that's a 10% per month growth rate. If I have $40K in high-
margin monthly revenue with a 10% per month growth rate, why sell stock at a
$1.7M valuation, in the hope of getting some connections to sell more stock at
a $5M valuation? It just doesn't make business sense. All you'd have to do is
wait a few years, and you'd have more profits in the bank, in cash, than the
"valuation" you'd get from California VCs.

~~~
bsvalley
Yep. The thing though is that they can leverage their network to get the ball
rolling for any companies they sign. That means it doesn't really matter if
it's awesome or bad, as long as they decide to promote a company, people will
buy it. Pretty much like apple products... so it's not rational anymore to go
through YC. Do you think airbnb would have worked without YC? No. Would
dropbox be dropbox today without YC? No. They are cool ideas because a large
amount of people are using these products. And there were other alternatives
prior to these companies. It's just that no one ever promoted them like yc did
with their own companies. Otherwise they would be like any other products out
there. There was an airbnb before airbnb I think it was an australian company.
I came accross their website one day (pre-airbnb era) and was like WTF is
that. So again, if a large amount of people buy, you'd most likely buy. YC has
that marketing power. I think if you become a billion dollar company without
going through YC, you'll become the next google or apple.

~~~
apsec112
I've never heard that YC helped companies market their products, beyond
providing a little advice. How would they? It's not like they have a huge
advertising budget or a TV studio. They can help advertise it to other YC
founders, but that market is tiny.

~~~
bsvalley
Marketing is expensive, a company needs money to promote a product. To get
money a company needs investors. To get investors (in silicon valley) a
company needs a warm introduction. The warm introduction is the marketing I'm
talking about, not the first one. YC will lineup 100 investors in front of you
looking to spend their money. When YC says it's worth it (they sign you up),
VC's act like Apple customers.

------
flendeborg
Guys - As I impatiently wait as well, I just want to say whatever happens
today won't define your success. Whatever the outcome is, I want to encourage
everyone to continue to build a great company.

~~~
baironlondono
Going with an incubator should be one of the plans we must have, not the only
one.

~~~
ajpikul
I feel like an incubator increases responsibilities and risks, and potential
rewards, but some people see it as the "where they want to end up".

~~~
denissevera
I'm fully agree!

------
spencer-matonis
Planning a possible YC "reject" event. Post here if interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922)

Would have our own presentation day, pitch feedback, try out each other's
products, etc. I think it would be great! :)

~~~
elizabeth8890
This is brilliant!

------
DrBobDengler
Dear Fellow Rejects - did any of you go back and take a look at your
application and find questions added that were not on the application that you
submitted? I was ultra scrupulous in double checking before I submitted. Look
in 'Progress' section. There is a forced choice question 'Which of the
following best describes your progress?' which offered a couple of answer
options. My post rejection application review shows the next question as 'When
will you have a prototype or beta? that is not completed because I do not
remember it being on the application template. Just a little further down,
there is a question 'Do you have revenue?' to which I answered 'No'. But then
there are 6 additional questions that I do not remember seeing on the pre-
submission application. The first is 'What was your revenue last month?
(Please use USD. If none, enter '0'). If that question was there on my pre
submission application I certainly would have entered '0', but it appears
empty on the post rejection review. Worse, if the application processor could
not find a '0' in that space, it might have rejected the whole application as
'incomplete'. Even worse, the next 5 questions 'Your revenue 2,3,4,5,6 months
ago?' would have also registered incomplete. But I don't think these questions
were on the my pre-submission application form. Also take a look in the equity
section. The first question is 'have you incorporated....' which I answered
'No'. I did not answer nor remember seeing the next 3 questions:'What kind of
entity and in what state...', 'Please describe the breakdown of the equity
ownership...', 'List any investments your company has received..."

Please check your post rejection applications - do you see these questions?
Did you answer these questions, or does it look like they were added after
submission? If I am wrong or misunderstand, I apologize. I submitted my
application on 3/22.

~~~
DrBobDengler
YC was kind enough to check my application and found it complete. They say
that they do add, modify, delete questions from the application template
during the application period. Apparently the Submit button locks each
application so that subsequent template changes have no effect. I really
appreciated their kind response to my inquiry.

------
instadeal
For all the "rejected" : “There are always two choices. Two paths to take. One
is easy. And its only reward is that it’s easy.” Let's keep going guys,even
after 1000 rejections. At the end, the difference between an unsuccessful
person and a successful one is that the latter never gave up.

------
Yug04
Got invite just now, they started sending invites. From india.

~~~
anorsich
Well done! Time to prepare for an interview :)

~~~
Yug04
Thanks :)

------
nurkhz
got an invite now. happy to get it. still cant believe btw! :) time to
prepare.

~~~
DonaldMcRonald
Congratulations and good luck on your interview! :)

~~~
nurkhz
thanks a lot m8!

------
blhack
I have to be honest, this is an emotion I'm not entirely familiar with.

I totally get rejection, I've been rejected for all sorts of things, but
normally for rejection I can understand on some level _why_.

This I don't get. Not only are we applying with a company that fits with an
RFS, not only is our team really solid, not only is concept proven, but we
have a possibility to do real social good that both makes money and helps
people.

Even in talking to other people, the reaction was either "why are you even
_doing_ YC" or "Sheesh I'm embarassed to by applying next to you". I know that
sounds really arrogant, and Im sorry for sounding like that. I'm
just...confused, I guess? I really wish that the applications came with a
reason why they were rejected, even if it was one sentence.

I can't honestly believe that typing a one sentence "rejection for reason"
would take that much extra time. Even a drop down of "we rejected you for this
one of the following 5 canned reasons" (your team was bad, your idea was bad,
you have no revenue, etc.) would be helpful.

Is it because my cofounder is from another country? Or because we don't live
in the bay area?

I seriously do not understand this. I know that sounds a little bit whiney,
but it's just frustrating to have put this much emotional investment into
something[1] and to get rejected for it without even a _brief_ explanation of
why.

[1]: For people that don't live in the bay, applying to this program is a big
deal. I skipped out on events next week because we _might_ have to block out
time for an interview, I moved things around this week specifically so that I
could schedule an interview if possible, I moved things around this summer so
that if I needed to be in SF I could etc.

I get not counting your chickens and all of that, I don't think we did.
Nothing is lost for us here, and moving events and things around isn't a big
deal, obviously that is just part of doing business. It is just frustrating to
get a rejection email that doesn't even include a few seconds explaining
_why_.

Forever onward, obviously. It just really sucks not having feedback on why you
were rejected.

~~~
nandorsky
Sorry if this sounds harsh but who gives a flying F. If you're a startup
founder you not only need to have this mentality but truly believe it.

You need to re-ground yourself and come to terms that if you're running a
company you're going to punched in the face, a lot. You're going to get
rejected, a lot. This will happen again and again and again and then once you
think it won't happen anymore, bam - it'll happen again.

The fact of the matter is this - the only thing, and I mean the only thing
that matters in terms of acceptance is what the market thinks of your product.
Who cares if an accelerator said you weren't good enough? Who cares what your
friends say (good or bad) or other founders say (good or bad) about your
startup - it doesn't matter. My last company, my mom loved it, raved about it!
But it failed because the market thought it was crap.

The only thing that matters is if the market wants your product. Startups have
become obsessed with acceptance into an accelerator or raising money as an
indication of success. It is not an indication of success and if you mistake
it for this, you're not thinking straight. Build a business.

To me it sounds like you're looking for validation that you're good enough and
you were hoping to get that from YC and they told you that you aren't. You
applied to Harvard and they said no and now you're sitting there wondering if
you're smart enough.

Look at it the other way. Per what you said you have an amazing startup and
now you won't need to give away 7.5% of your company. Don't get me wrong, YC
from what I have heard is amazing but if you think YC is what is going to make
or break your company - boy, I'd be worried.

~~~
blhack
Hey thanks for the feedback. You're right, and reading that again it sounds
stupid. I was frustrated just at not getting at least a brief explanation of
why for the rejection, maybe that is asking for too much, though.

YC definitely was not the make-or-break for us, it just sounded like a really
good program, and my cofounder and I were, imho justifiably, disappointed at
not getting accepted.

We've had other offers, and we turned them down because we wanted to wait to
see if we got into YC or not. So I at least hope we weren't looking for
validation. We've (at least in my eyes) already gotten that from other
investors.

~~~
nandorsky
Best of luck to you!

------
mittermayr
It's a lot of work that goes into these applications, and I absolutely don't
sweat the rejection (hurts a little, but that's all right, we're not in the
business of passing the YC application), but as a future suggestion maybe —
and I absolutely understand YC gets a ton of applications — if there was a way
to just get a short comment on why an application was rejected, it would be so
incredibly helpful. One sentence, perhaps even just a standard tick-box
canned-response the reviewer hits at the end of reading it ("market-fit not
clear", "worried about team", etc.). No interest to argue about it, but the
value given back to startups would be tremendous, with very little time
required (ticking the final rejection-reason box, even if it just says, "not
really something I'd be interested in").

I would even pay for it. I know that's absolutely not within YC's context and
mindset, but I'd pay to just read one short line that helps us see what you
saw (or hoped to see but didn't).

~~~
DrBobDengler
Also a Summer17 reject. I support and would pay if required. YC encourages me
to resubmit (50% of recent batches have applied multiple times), yet I have no
clue what to clarify or resolve. It makes no sense to me or YC for me to keep
submitting applications if there is some glaring flaw. If they don't like my
idea, so be it. But if there is a hint that might make the next application
better than a crap shoot, I want to know about it. If they would consider me a
stronger candidate if I had more progress, have more users, be less serious on
my video, have revenue, have a longer runway, have a tech founder, didn't
understand something, thought my forecasts were unrealistic, needed a fact
that I failed to include, etc. that would help immensely. You are right, they
have the money, so they can decide on whatever basis they choose, but if there
is something that they expected to see but didn't or didn't expect to see but
did, or wanted to see less/more of, or more proof of, that would really go a
long way to increasing my confidence that I did all I could in my application
and the decision was truly beyond my control - I could live easier with that,
and move on. Thanks.

------
yoloceo
So when do we get the rejections? so we can move on.

------
lloydYC
They should be responding to everyone by evening today.

Till then have your lunch, breathe, work on your product and check your emails
later this evening. :)

------
Ashu_14
A rejected application the second time in a row. Had applied to YC W17 batch
wherein got rejected after interview. I really doubt if I'm going to apply
again in future. As someone marked in the previous comments, YC is now all
about high standards and the companies they sign would anyways had done great
without them as well. Since the last time we applied, we experienced quite a
good growth in terms of revenues and customers. plus we introduced some unique
engagement model which previously was not at place and was hypothetically
roaming around in our minds. I thought YC support could help us gain networks
over in different sectors with experts and that's where we have been seeking
support since long. Even in the application we clearly mentioned our "ask" and
what we expect from YC. I think they don't deal with hardware startups or even
if they do, those startups are the ones who already might be enjoying millions
of dollars of revenue.

~~~
lordvon
To your last point, not true. I think I fit the category of hardware and got
an interview with a prototype.

~~~
Ashu_14
I'm happy to hear that! I think it's more off a personal luck with the same.
How YC partners take in you is totally dependent upon the partners only. Good
luck with the interview.

------
reviewmon
This is our 3rd time applying. S15 - Rejected. S16 - Invited then rejected
after the interview. S17 - Rejected (we grew to a much higher MRR since S16
with a stronger product). YC's decisions can be unpredictable and I believe
you have to get lucky with the batch (your startup showing more promise than
others in the pool).

------
instadeal
This is my third application with the same company. We got investors and
launched our product since the first time we applied. Even though it would be
amazing being selected, life will continue even though YCOMBINATOR rejects
your idea. ;) Keep building an awesome product! Good Luck to everyone.

~~~
newera2016
Same with me. I build a startup and submitted the ideas for a couple of times
but YC continued rejecting us. Even though the first time we got interview
request but weren't selected. I pursued and raised funding in multiple rounds.
So life continues. Now in 3 years, we dominate the car rental market in ride
sharing. Keep building :)

------
gibsonj
We received our second rejection for an interview yesterday, but luckily for
us YC was just a nice to have and not end all.

As I read through the comments, I believe many businesses forget the fact that
business is ran by the numbers. Yes, can YC help you get attractive numbers
for investors, but you can do the exact same thing on your own if you build
something people need (love). I find it hard to believe that any investor that
YC can introduce you to will turn down your meeting if you have built a
business that has attractive numbers. That's what they look for anyway...YC
funded or not.

For those that got an interview, congrats. For those that didn't, keep going
and be great in what you are doing.

~~~
Ashu_14
You are absolutely right and for a founder whose truly committed to his/her
business should only consider these rejections as a bump on the road. However
i still disagree with how YC select the startup for the interview. I mean the
founders who really needs their support are mostly rejected by them while
founders who already has raised a million dollar round (or enjoying revenues)
are welcomed and signed by the YC team. I think YC has now become more of a
Standard tool for businesses rather providing actual support to founders who
need them badly. I'm from India and i personally know at least 10 founders
here who already had raised so much of amount before getting into YC. This
doesn't makes sense to me as to why the heck would someone get into an
incubator/accelerator who's already enjoying the business with healthy unit
economics. Startup incubators have now lost their vision and are now more into
what i think has just restricted to the investment game.

~~~
AnthonyHooper
You make a good point; perhaps YC should switch to a tiered system?

~~~
Ashu_14
I can't comment upon that. However that's my personal experience which spoke.

------
baironlondono
I will make my company the most successful with YC or without YC, you decide
YC :D

~~~
Lordarminius
I agree with you.

I've come a long way in my entrepreneurial journey, and one thing I've come to
realize is that elements like YC are just factors for success. They are nice
to have but ultimately won't determine the fate of my plan.

It was a milestone in my personal development to reach this insight and very
liberating.

------
krishnanvs
Just got the invite! Best of luck guys!!

~~~
bridget2185
Heck yeah! Celebrating for you down here in San Diego!

------
ParameterOne
Want to launch anyways?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922)

------
manujbahl
Does anyone know if they send in one big batch or smaller batches. Also has
anyone received rejections yet or rejections get sent out last/later.

~~~
RBBronson123
I spoke to a friend who hasn't received either. We got ours

~~~
manujbahl
Yea or neh ?

~~~
RBBronson123
we have an interview It was sent 8:24pm ET

------
acirinelli
We received an invite earlier this afternoon! This came after a pre-interview
earlier in the week. So stoked! This is our 5th or 6th time applying.

~~~
yanjinlong
Congrats! Do you mind sharing what was the 'pre-interview'? I was not aware
that this was a step in the process.

~~~
andrewoons
They did video interviews (10 min) with some companies at the end of last
week, but no telling yet whether that's a good or bad sign.

~~~
yanjinlong
Thank you!

~~~
acirinelli
Yea, it was mostly clarifying questions about our application. And a chance
for them to talk to us live via video. I'm assuming a lot of the pre-interview
video calls were teams on the cusp of getting an invite and they were
filtering teams out.

------
paytheos
Congratulations to those of you invited an interview! If unfortunately you
don't get in, check out a group which is getting together to set up a Demo Day
for rejects after the YC demo day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922)

------
blhack
Sounds like the emails come in later this evening. That's not going to stop me
checking my email every 5 seconds until then.

Anybody else in Phoenix? My cofounder and I are going to hang out and get some
beers/lunch together while we try to wear out the refresh buttons on our
laptops if anybody wants to join us.

~~~
bridget2185
Not in Phoenix but this made me lol.

------
shameikachan
Good Afternoon All

Today is Monday, April 24th. I'm super ancy. I applied with a late application
12 days ago and haven't heard anything. Did anyone else apply late recently?
Have you heard anything? I keep checking my email and junk box obsessively,
scared I might miss something from YC.

------
RBBronson123
Just got our invite

------
manujbahl
Congrats to all who received their invites. We are still waiting for a
response.

~~~
blhack
Still waiting too! Suspense is killing us!

------
entrepreneurSF
I guess a successful exit in my last startup and revenue in our first 6 weeks
for this startup weren't good enough, LOL. Kick some ass everyone! :)

------
oscargs
It's 6:11 here in Birmingham, AL. I have also been patiently waiting! Best of
luck for the ones who have already received an invitation!

~~~
sontek
What are you building? I'm 4 hours south of you in Niceville, FL!

------
wyg
For some reason i thought answers would be given yesterday. So this is the 2nd
day I'm biting my nails (not much left from yesterday)

~~~
mlibazisi
lol

~~~
wyg
If we don't get called for the interview at least I saved on the
manicure...:-)

------
wilton
We're not selected to interview. We were invited to the pre-interview (video
call) last week. Solo founder. Good luck everyone!!

~~~
xyzqwerty
Same boat. How did your pre-interview go?

~~~
wilton
It wasn't different than what I expected: intense and bold. In the end, we
spent more time talking about the characteristics of an enterprise business
(my case) rather than my team, product or growth, so it felt superficial. I
think that's what you can get in 10 min. And you?

------
rachitgold
No news till now....is anyone else still waiting?

~~~
DonaldMcRonald
me lol

~~~
rachitgold
btw did you get an acknowledgment mail on submitting the application ?

~~~
wasd
Still waiting and got an acknowledgement email. Submitted a few hours before
deadline.

------
demetriusg
We haven't received anything either and we're on the east coast in U.S. We're
guessing it will be very late tonight.

------
mlibazisi
Just got our invite! Good luck to everyone else!

~~~
Shane325
Congrats! Good luck in the interview.

------
pedramsheraf
I'm pacing and my dog is just staring at me

------
bridget2185
Nothing yet! I'm super interested to hear when/if any single founders get
interview invites though. Let me know, pals!

------
elizabeth8890
Congratulations to everyone for applying, and giving it a shot, whether or not
you got an interview! Go get 'em! :)

------
mconnolly
Received an invite last year at 8:15 pm est so looks like we have around seven
hours to go if we're judging by that.

~~~
Lordarminius
>... we have around 7 hours to go....

!

Surely, they have made their decisions long ago. Why not just create a script
to run at 00.00hrs and automatically send the results ?

Can't speak for anyone else, but the waiting is killing me :)

~~~
mconnolly
Maybe..but I'd bet a fair number of final reviews take place today

------
dilarakececi
Are they sending the rejection mail as well today? Or if we are not getting an
e-mail,does it mean that we are rejected?

~~~
jtansley
They will send rejection emails today as well.

------
mzg92
Has anyone applied just a few days late in the past? Any idea how long your
application decision is delayed by?

~~~
xie_alan
Last year, we applied the week after final decisions for S16 were made. 10
days after, a partner messaged us via HN with some follow-up questions. A week
later, we had a Skype call with another partner. We were ultimately rejected 3
days after that call via their standard email template.

------
syedabrar
We haven't received an invite or rejection yet. (eagerly waiting).

When will the invites/rejections be sent out anyway?

~~~
sureshkumarsjv
It's mentioned in their website that they'll be sending the invitations by
April 18,2017.

~~~
syedabrar
Yes but at what time? I think they send it out around afternoon or evening.

~~~
op2ed
Historically, in the evening.

~~~
railgun2space
Evening SF time?

------
asadjmalik
Anyone here applying as a single founder?

~~~
amandala3
I am! Solo female

~~~
ParameterOne
We want all the solo founders to come out to our demo day ShowYC.com

------
mrx500
Didn't receive anything yet, South East Asia passed midnight here but only
11am in Mountain View.

~~~
vikas_carnanny
whats the historic time they reply ?

~~~
albertomr3
In my experience they sent invites/rejections emails about 12AM UTC (global
time gmt) which is 17h/5PM San Francisco local time

------
mohsenElgendy
We haven't received anything yet as well. Egypt/Cairo is 9 hours ahead of
Mountain View.

------
hakki
Guys, do you get the invites to your mails or is there a way to see it within
the hacker news?

~~~
sureshkumarsjv
You'll get the mail for both invitation as well as rejection.

~~~
hakki
Thanks. I see a (1) sign next to my user name in hacker news but can't see
what that is since there is no link there.

~~~
vanbosse
That's your karma count. It has nothing to do with your YC application.

~~~
hakki
thanks.

------
instadeal
Does anyone know if all the people who got invited so far were pre-interviewed
before?

~~~
xie_alan
We were pre-interviewed on Thursday and so far have not heard anything. We
submitted our app an hour or two before the deadline, if you give any credence
to the rumor that invites are being sent according to the date of app
submission.

~~~
instadeal
No pre-interview for me so I guess I can start working on application number 4
;)

~~~
xie_alan
I wouldn't necessarily say that! I think pre-interviews are simply an
indication that a partner wanted more information about the startup. That
might be because the information was omitted or because it wasn't within the
scope of the application. I suppose the only certain conclusion you can draw
is that prior to the pre-interview you hadn't yet been rejected. But seeing as
each application is read by at least one other reviewer, and the 450 highest
weighted applications are sent invitations, I don't believe that a single pre-
interview has an extremely positive or negative bearing on your chances of
being invited to final interviews.

------
Ashu_14
Received my 2nd rejection mail from YC. had applied for W17 as a hardware
startup.

~~~
ParameterOne
Doing anything with routers/modems?

~~~
Ashu_14
Nope. Pure hardware model with some embedded stuff

~~~
ParameterOne
Do you want to come to the yc rejection demo day and show your stuff?

~~~
Ashu_14
Would love to. However, i'm based out in India. Let me know how can i connect?

~~~
ParameterOne
ShowYC.com for a demo/pitch party day

------
suhailameen46
I wonder how many international companies are getting invites for the
interview!

~~~
wyg
Don't know how many but this one from Colombia will..........:-)))

~~~
AndresSRG
We are from Medellin and are also waiting :) Which city are you at?

------
sameerrj
How many startups, do you guys think will get invited for interview this time?

~~~
jainaayush05
~450 Source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951136)

~~~
sameerrj
Edit: The whole comment was wrong, so I am removing it

~~~
ratneshray
you mean 5%? Btw what's the source for 10,000 applications?

~~~
sameerrj
You know what. Ignore whatever I wrote. I was watching match and don't know
where I came up with the numbers, lol.

~~~
cathyttrn
Last batch had around 7,000 applications-I found the number on Quora so 10,000
actually makes sense.

~~~
sameerrj
Yeah, I remember someone projecting it to be 10,000 for this year but I can't
find it now.

~~~
Lordarminius
10000\. Whew! Suddenly I don't fancy my chances of getting in any more!

Seriously though, some of the founder videos I saw on YouTube were very very
good.

------
GlennJoe
Do you know what time you will re start sending invitations and rejections

------
sontek
Just got our invite! wooooo

~~~
siddharthgdas
Awesome! Congrats!

------
GlennJoe
Appears they are starting to send invites based on date of applications.

------
pauliotre
Rejected. Thanks everybody. Congrats to invites and good luck to all!

------
spencer-matonis
Anyone receive a rejection yet? :/ I think we're toast ;-;

~~~
spencer-matonis
Yup, "We're sorry to say that your startup was not selected to interview for
the upcoming Y Combinator batch. Please don't take it personally." TRICKSY
HOBBITZES! :(

Thank you for opportunity! You're darn right we're applying W18!

------
vedicbrands
Anyone still waiting? Do they save the rejection emails for the end?

~~~
amandala3
I think it's just rejections now :/

------
obaid
Does everyone get an email? Even those who have not been selected?

~~~
smondal90
Yes

~~~
instadeal
Sorry for asking but did you receive an invitation or a rejection?

------
mariafg
I haven't received any answer yet. Is anyone still waiting?

------
ljmason
Are a lot still waiting to hear?? Its 11pm MST, and no news...

------
evanbrinkbit
Got our rejection. I guess it'll be Winter 2018 for us.

------
romshark
South Germany (9 hours ahead) - not yet so far... awaiting

------
samulloa
Rejected as well. I will keep making progress regardless.

------
ilolis
Am I the only one who checks the emails every 1 minute?

------
Ashu_14
Anyone with hardware concept applied for this batch?

------
GlennJoe
It is 1200 noon in Mountain view. No email yet.

------
lzimble
Has anyone pitching a non profit heard back?

------
rudob
Denmark 18:00 right now and still nothing

~~~
cathyttrn
It's almost mid-night from South East Asia - we're 14 hours ahead of SF. I
think they won't be sent for another 6 hours.

------
alex_lubinsky
Check your YC accounts...it changed.

~~~
mlibazisi
Hey, not seeing any changes. What changed for you?

~~~
alex_lubinsky
It moved the application to "previous applications" and removed ability to
"edit" founders profile and application

~~~
simon_acca
That happened just after the application deadline, I think.

------
BarbGrofe11
No, I started searching at midnight.

------
bookbild
Rejection mail just hit the inbox.

------
mlibazisi
This is the slowest day ever, lol

~~~
suhailameen46
tell me about it :P

------
dregray
Thanks for the update cheers!!

------
vikas_carnanny
yes it is the slowest day ever. Havent received anything so far 12.14 AM India

------
GlennJoe
It is 5:06 Am 18 April 2017

~~~
sureshkumarsjv
It's 5.37 PM IST here in India :)

~~~
op2ed
Good point :), but I think they are likely working on Pacific time

------
rzkeller22
Just received my rejection.

~~~
elizabeth8890
Keep going!

~~~
rzkeller22
Thanks! Mine is not a technology business at all, not sure how much that
weighs on the decision.

~~~
elizabeth8890
What is your business?

------
instadeal
just received mine. rejected! Well, good luck for the interview guys!

~~~
elizabeth8890
Keep going, you can do it next time!

~~~
instadeal
Thanks!

------
koushikjay66
did all the international founders were called for a pre-interview ?

~~~
jeff97
Was this a video call? Our team isn't international but we had a video call
scheduled a few days ago. We were also wondering what that signified, if
anything.

~~~
tanu
same here. We are not international and we had a video call last week.

------
DrBobDengler
Just received rejection.

~~~
elizabeth8890
Keep going! Next time!

------
DonaldMcRonald
Slowest day of my life

------
disu
YC just missed me ;)

------
jwtnb
we just received our rejection. Good luck guys!

------
blhack
Rejected. Sad :(

~~~
elizabeth8890
Cheer up! You totally got this next time!

------
sanket0501
anyone else? Rejects or Interviews?

------
vardhankoshal
Got invite!

~~~
mconnolly
Do you know when exactly you got the invite?

------
nurkhz
time is not ticking at all.

------
MarkusWunsch
Okay, I finally got rejected once more as solo founder:

www.mountwish.org

Problem and solution:

Most companies struggle with the high complexity and ever-increasing
regulatory burdens associated with managing their FX, commodity price and
interest rate risks. Not to mention that costs in financial risk management
are rising fast (currently firms spend on average around 2.86% of their
revenues on hedging these risk). Hence, they usually would prefer to have a
simple, straight-forward insurance covering these risks rather than having to
deal with derivatives and the related administrative requirements. That’s
where we come in with our product called FinGuard, which is an ERP system
plugin doing exactly this – measuring the exposure and automatically insuring
it at a cost which is at least 40% cheaper compared to traditional hedging
methods (as we can effectively match contrary risk positions of different
customers).

Top three customer advantages:

1\. Significant EBITDA boost

Savings coming from our cross-customer hedging approach can increase EBITDA by
up to 11.5% p.a. which is equal to an increase of 16% in sales, while
additionally saving any kind of fixed treasury expenses (e.g. treasury
systems, staffing, research data, special admin processes and legal
services,…). Hence customers’ EBITDA will go up sharply.

2\. No compliance hassles anymore

It reduces compliance burdens , just think of KYC checks, MiFID II, EMIR and
the likes, which for an insurance policy from a customer’s perspective are no
longer applicable

3\. Convenience and more time for your core business

Increased focus on your core business with automation taking all the financial
risk management hassles (e.g. going global w/o worrying about FX rates) and
potential human errors (e.g. no litigations with banks about the agreed on
derivatives pricing) out while using big data to improve results further

Status Quo and Key metrics:

\- A solid team is in place and shall be hired with the next funding round (or
accelerator money), but until then it's just me working full-time on the
project (by the way I don' understand the bias against solo founders anyway:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/26/co-founders-
optional/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/26/co-founders-optional/))

\- Validated concept (based on historical data), business processes defined,
thorough business plan written (100+ pages) and software design sketch ready;
first prototype shall work by end of April

\- Currently discussing cooperation with other financial services providers as
they can help us to drive sales significantly (attracted leading players
including bulge bracket banks and household names in the insurance industry
among others)

\- 300+ sales leads each with more than 100m in revenues (our own pricing is
derived as a percentage of their revenues); currently reaching out to them to
get signed LoIs

\- 2.97tn USD total market size; expecting USD 546m in pre-payments in year 1

\- positive VC feedback in general

------
aayushjaiswal07
Not yet.

------
preetsahil
rejected :(

------
decharms
Just got an invite for an interview. Great news! Can anyone swap interview
slots who has one booked for the week of May 1, which is now full? I'm at TED
for the prior week. Thanks...

~~~
mayowaolurin
Congrats! did you have a pre-interview before today?

------
romshark
live conversation: [https://t.me/yc_summer_2017](https://t.me/yc_summer_2017)

for all those who click the button every single minute :D

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14142444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14142444)
and marked it off-topic.

------
romshark
Quick reminder on the live conversation, feel free to join us and share your
thoughts and experiences!

[https://t.me/yc_summer_2017](https://t.me/yc_summer_2017)

~~~
dang
Come on you guys, one link is probably ok but at 5 you're well into spamming.

------
romshark
Live conversation just started, everyone's invited!

[https://t.me/yc_summer_2017](https://t.me/yc_summer_2017)

------
romshark
Share your thoughs with us, even if you were rejected!

[https://t.me/yc_summer_2017](https://t.me/yc_summer_2017)

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14142628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14142628)
and marked it off-topic.

------
albertomr3
thanks Jared!!! we are all waiting for you here and on
[https://t.me/yc_summer_2017](https://t.me/yc_summer_2017)

~~~
sontek
Hopefully this doesn't come off too rude but you've linked this 5 times now in
this thread and to me this has passed the point of promotion and reached spam.

Any chance this can be the last one?

~~~
albertomr3
this is just a group on telegram!!! you get updates and chat with mates
faster...

